# Các diễn đàn khác > Quảng cáo >  www.Reder.vn rao vặt bất động sản, việc làm tuyển dụng ngành xây dựng

## donbaclieu

Mời các bạn tham gia đăng ký www.REDER.vn

+ Trang đăng tin rao vặt nhà đất chính chủ, các môi giới tự do, và sàn giao dịch bất động sản toàn quốc;

+ Cổng thông tin All in One: mua, bán, thuê, xây dựng, thợ xây dựng tìm việc, thầu báo giá, thiết kế, xây dựng, điện nước, nội ngoại thất, cửa hàng vật liệu xây dựng và trang trí.

+ Tìm kiếm việc làm, tuyển dụng, cần báo giá và nhà thầu xây dựng: thợ hồ, kỹ thuật hoàn thiện, kỹ sư HVAC, M&E, PCCC....

+ Cửa hàng vật liệu xây dựng, điện nước, đồ gỗ, nội ngoại thất;+ Thiết kế, kiến trúc và xây dựng nhà, kho xưởng, văn phòng;

+ Thông tin khuyến mãi, giảm giá, thanh lý sản phẩm liên quan ngành xây dựng.

Các tính năng nổi bật:

+ Làm mới tin đăng;

+ Cửa hàng và thành viên cá nhân được chứng thực để tạo uy tín giao dịch.

www.REDER.vn
Chân thành cám ơn

----------

